# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Foundational Knowledgebase Project >  Building a Foundational Knowledgebase: Outline (part 1)

## Bryan

*Forward*
This message is part 5b in a series of eight related to the Mission Advancement Framework. For proper context be sure to read the previous messages found here:
Step 1: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ite-initiative!
Step 2: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ment-Framework
Step 3: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ent-Parameters
Step 4: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rk-Methodology
Step 5a: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rize-end-goals

The objective of this message is to establish the outline of the Foundational Knowledgebase for goal #1, which is to characterize our end goals. An initial proposal for the outline is listed below, which is subject to debate and subsequent change to achieve the best path forward. 



*Foundational Knowledgebase Outline*



*Forward: Introduction to the Foundational Knowledgebase*
A section to describe the design and goals of the Foundational Knowledgebase.



*Forward: Methodology Used in Development of the Foundational Knowledgebase*
A section to describe the methodology used to develop the Foundational Knowledgebase.



*Forward: Content Guidelines of the Foundational Knowledgebase*
A section to describe the content guidelines of the Foundational Knowledgebase.



*Forward: Principles of Logic*
A section to describe methods of logical deduction used to develop the Foundational Knowledgebase.



*Dictionary*
 Define key terms used.
 Define terms to be avoided. Provide the various common uses and potential ambiguities of word. Some example problem words include conservative, progressive and liberal.



*Core Philosophy*



*Philosophy of Core Principles*
Establishment of Core Principles
Define what the following means and the immediate logical consequences of each:
... Individual liberty
... justice
... honest and free markets

The development and proof of the core principles:
 Must not reply upon other constructs.
 Must not characterize complex interactions.
 Must be completely defensible without any issue, assumptions or ambiguously.
 Must not relate to specific issues or dealings.

The following sections will be used:
*Core Liberty Principles
Core Justice Principles
Core Honest and Free Market Principles*


*Corollary Principles & Convictions*
Philosophical analysis of complex interactions and specific dealing in each of these areas:
... Individual liberty
... justice
... honest and free markets
This analysis will not deal with or characterize government policies.

The following sections will be used:

*Liberty - Issue Principles*
Develop corollary principles and present conviction matters that directly relate to Core Liberty Principles.

*Justice  Issue Principles*
Develop corollary principles and present conviction matters that directly relate to Core Justice Principles.

*Honest and Free Market  Issue Principles*
Develop corollary principles and present conviction matters that directly relate to Core Honest and Free Market Principles.



*Principles to Defend Principles*
Philosophical analysis of constructs that can be used to defend principles. Introduces the concepts of governance.



*Governance Design Principles*
Philosophical analysis of the founding building blocks that governance rely on to achieve goals. Should work to develop Governance Design Principles. Topics include:

*Government Purpose*
Philosophical analysis of the purpose of government structures.

*Scope of Government Functions*
Philosophical analysis into the areas government nominally get involved with, from monetary policy, welfare, trade regulation and more.

*Government Structures*
Philosophical analysis of major governance structures, such as different branches and hierarchy of authority. Each section should cover positives and. The section can cover existing and theoretical structures including non-government solutions. 

*Funding Methods*
Philosophical analysis on ways that governments nominally obtain funding. Section can cover existing and theoretical methods. 

*Methods of Representation*
Philosophical analysis on different ways that an individual can be represented, such as with voting and caucusing. Each section should cover positives and weaknesses. Analysis should cover the resources required to be a representative and any biases introduced.



*Government Policy Principles*
Philosophical analysis of government policies. Should work to develop Government Policy Principles. Sections include:
*Government Domestic Policies
Government Justice Policies
Government Monetary Policies
Government Border Protection
Government Foreign Policies
Military*



*Government Corruption Principles*
Philosophical analysis on how government can go wrong. Should work to develop additional Governance Design Principles. Topics include: 
 Causes of corruption, such as issues arising from the combination of multi-government powers.
 Multi-government corruption.



*Government Course Correction Principles*
Philosophical analysis on how to course correct a government that has gone wrong. Should work to develop Government Course Correction Principles.



*Principles of Political Parties*
Philosophical analysis on the principles of political parties. Should work to develop Political Party Principles. Topics include:
	Value
	Common structures
	Effects on government
	Effects on society



*Types of Government*
Philosophical analysis on different forms of government, from self-rule and beyond including anarchism, monarchism, democratic, republic, constitutional republic. Analyze each in light of the application of established principles and their likely long-term outlook.



*Addendum: Governments Throughout the World*
Analysis of governments throughout the world covering topics of: 
 Adherence to written documents / constitutions.
 Adherence to developed principles.



*Addendum: International Bodies Throughout the World*
Analysis on international bodies such as the United Nations, EU, International Criminal Court. Topics include:
 Adherence to written documents / constitutions.
 Adherence to developed principles.



*Addendum: Ideological Label Analysis*
Analysis of various commonly used ideological labels and terms. (Repackaged material from the dictionary).

----------


## Bryan

Some commentary, the Corollary Principles & Convictions section is going to be big and very important, parts of other sections after it cant be complete until it is done. I am going to be focusing my initial efforts here and have developed some topics and scope for this which is not listed here. Others are of course welcome to get involved in this area but be prepared for a marathon before its all done.

Ill start to post my add-on work on this soon.

----------


## Bryan

Below is a first draft of some Page Template sections, this will drive the content and linkage for each page. There may be more templates added later.

They are structured in a parent / child relationship as follows:

Principle Class  -> Core Principles  -> 
Principle Class  -> Corollary Principles  -> 
Policy Class -> Policy Principles -> Value Add Essays 
Issue Class  -> Issues  ->
Issues -> Issues Viewpoints -> Value Add Essays 



*Principle Class Page Template*
Title: <Principle Class>: <Name of Principle Class>
Principle Class Context:
	[Link to Core page] (upstream link to list of peer Principle Classes)
Principle Class Overview:
List of Principles in Class:
	[links to issue viewpoint pages] (Downstream link)
Written Works on Principles:
	List of Value-Add Essays
	List of external works
Usage of Principle Class:
	[links to pages that link to this Principle Class] (Downstream links)
Page Authors and Contributors:



*Principle Page Template*
Title: <Class of Principle>: <Name of Principle >
Principle Context:
	[Link to Principle Class page] (upstream link to list of peer Principles)
Principle Statement:
Summary of Deductive Reasoning:
List of Base Principle:
	[links to principles used by this principle.] (Upstream links)
Applicability to other principle and issues:
	[links to principles and issues that use this principle.] (Downstream links)
Detailed Deductive Reasoning:
Clarification of Terms:
Page Authors and Contributors:


*Issue Page Template* (Same used for Policy)
Title: Issue: <name of issue>
Issue Context:
	[Link to issue classification page] (upstream link to list of peer Issues)
Issue Overview:
Viewpoints That Do Not Violate Core Principles:
	[links to issue viewpoint pages] (Downstream link)
Viewpoints That Violate Core Principles:
	[links to issue viewpoint pages] (Downstream link)
Written Works on Viewpoints
	List of Value-Add Essays
	List of external works
Usage of Issue:
	[links to pages that link to this issue] (Downstream links)
Page Authors and Contributors:



*Issue Viewpoint Analysis Page Template*
<Issue>: <Issue Viewpoint>
Issue Viewpoint Context:
	[links to issue page] (upstream link to list of peer Viewpoints on the issue)
Viewpoint Statement:
Analysis Summary:
Detailed Analysis:
Adherence to Principles:
	[links to principles used by this viewpoint] (Upstream links)
Violations of Principles:
	[links to principles violated by this viewpoint] (Upstream links)
Supportive Arguments:
	Benefits of this viewpoint/solution.
	List of Value-Add Essays
	List of external works

Critical Arguments:
	Negative cause and effect associated with the viewpoint/solution.
	List of Value-Add Essays
	List of external works

Usage of Viewpoint:
	[links to pages that link to this viewpoint] (Downstream links)
Clarification of Terms:
Page Authors and Contributors:



*Value-Add Essay Page Template*
Title: <Issue>: <Value-Add Essay>
Statement of Conformance to FK:
	Conforms to dictionary?
	Conforms to principle sets?

Value-Add Essay Context:
	[links to issue / issues viewpoint page.] (Upstream link)
Essay Summary:
Essay (main body):
Criticism:
Adherence to Base Principles:
	[links to principles used by this value-add page.] (Upstream links)
Violations of Base Principles:
	Violations of principles and analysis on resulting problems.
Applicability to other issues:
	[links to issues that use this value-add page] (Downstream links)
Clarification of Terms:
Page Authors and Contributors:

----------

